# Teacher Arrested, Accused Of Anti-Islam Tirade



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Woman Escorted From Maryland High School_

*GAITHERSBURG, Md. -- *A Maryland substitute teacher was arrested after an alleged anti-Islamic tirade in front of high school students.

Carol Joan McVey, 49, was charged with resisting arrest, trespassing, disorderly conduct and disturbing the peace.

Police said McVey became upset when she heard some students at Gaithersburg High School, who were being assisted by another teacher, practicing a speech and using some Arabic words.

The Washington Post said she reacted after overhearing the group utter an Islamic greeting of peace.

Charging documents allege McVey shouted, "Islam doesn't mean peace, it means killing everyone for peace" and "Because of you, our families died in New York!"

It's not known if anyone who heard the alleged remarks is Muslim.

Authorities said McVey went to the school office to express her displeasure about the speech and the assisting teacher and was told by the principal that her services were no longer needed at the school

Police said she refused to leave and was escorted from the school by the educational facilities officer.

While being escorted from the building, McVey allegedly yelled at a Hispanic teacher about the inappropriateness of speaking to students in languages other than English.

Once the substitute teacher was outside, police said, she tried to re-enter the school and the school's educational facilities officer attempted to place her under arrest, but she resisted and an additional officer was called to assist.

Police said McVey was released on her own recognizance.

_Distributed by Internet Broadcasting Systems, Inc. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Highly motivated.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Police said McVey became upset when she heard some students at Gaithersburg High School, who were being assisted by another teacher, practicing a speech and using some Arabic words.


Evidently in the New America, embracing your enemy is encouraged, even rewarded .
Dissenting opinions of the enemy is met with criticism.
Ward "The Little Eichmanns" Churchill, Noam "I'm an America Hating Communist" Chomsky, and Peter "I Love Stalin" McLaren are afforded rock-star status, but pro-American scholars and authors are regarded as un-enlightened and narrow-minded.

This is not my fathers United States...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

She should be awarded the Medal of Freedom for daring to stand up to PC brainwashing of students by the america hating NEA/AFT public "skool" monopoly. Death to the moon-god worshipping, pedophile prophet (piss be upon him) following, camel humping, goat felching, satanic mooselimb pigs (with apologies to all pigs).

Sorry...was that "out loud"?:blush: 

The final Crusade has begun. Choose a side.:evil:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Too bad she was arrested....as a citizen I agree with everything she says. I guess "freedom of speech" only applies to leftist propaganda...I bet if some teacher was besmirching our president and going on about the "beauty" of "muslim culture" (especially the beheadings), she would have been congratulated.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> The final Crusade has begun. Choose a side.:evil:


I hope there are enough combatants for our side.
It's 50-50 at best and we're losing stock daily.


Killjoy said:


> ...I bet if some teacher was besmirching our president and going on about the "beauty" of "Muslim culture" (especially the be-headings), she would have been congratulated.


Unquestionably.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Don't get me started


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Charging documents allege McVey shouted, "Islam doesn't mean peace, it means killing everyone for peace" and "Because of you, our families died in New York!"


Uh... I dont see anything wrong with firing her. That is a completely inaccurate statement. I am American, I hate terrorism and the people that commit it.. but I dont hold a hold religion accountable for some radicalized wannabe martyrs. She is a teacher, teaching the future of America. I dont know about you guys but I dont want a bunch of mulsim/jewish/anything non-american-hating kids running around in 20yrs. IF she was really educated she'd be able to distinguish between Islam, the religion thats been around for thousands of years and radical islam the "religion" behind terrorism. Apparently some of you can't see that difference either.

If they were saying 'allahu akbar' (god is great) and then waving swords in the air and getting ready to kill the other students -- that's different. I dont think teaching kids a little culture is bad. And as far as spanish not being taught in schools, just english, that's f'n retarded. You want the greatest country ever to have the most one-dimensional students in the world? I'm surprised this teacher wasn't wearing a white cloak and a white hat.. if you get what I mean.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

TypeX said:


> Uh... I dont see anything wrong with firing her. That is a completely inaccurate statement. I am American, I hate terrorism and the people that commit it.. but I dont hold a hold religion accountable for some radicalized wannabe martyrs. She is a teacher, teaching the future of America. I dont know about you guys but I dont want a bunch of mulsim/jewish/anything non-american-hating kids running around in 20yrs. IF she was really educated she'd be able to distinguish between Islam, the religion thats been around for thousands of years and radical islam the "religion" behind terrorism. Apparently some of you can't see that difference either.
> 
> If they were saying 'allahu akbar' (god is great) and then waving swords in the air and getting ready to kill the other students -- that's different. I dont think teaching kids a little culture is bad. And as far as spanish not being taught in schools, just english, that's f'n retarded. You want the greatest country ever to have the most one-dimensional students in the world? I'm surprised this teacher wasn't wearing a white cloak and a white hat.. if you get what I mean.


I think you should get your head out of your ass and join the real world, todays muslum teachings is not about peace.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

They should kick every non naturalized muslim out of america. They should exempt every visa,green card, and bull doze every mousque. Every muslim or mid eastern naturalized citizen should be monitored daily. If they love theyr'e religion that much let them get closer to mecca and the hell out of our country. Theyr'e heritage is to lie. If they can lie to you and you beleive them then they scored a higher position in their own stature. When they bombed the towers full of civillians men, women, and children. The same lovebale muslims were rallying in the streets in a mousque a few miles away in jersey and singing praise allah then while americans were dying. I don't think they needed to be waving swords around for us to know that they hate us.We are at war make no mistake about it. The enemy is muslim islamic extremist who supposedly interpet the khoran a certain way. I really don't care how you interpet it. I have strong beleifs to and I interpet people who are in that group want to kill me. Because I don't beleive what they do. America it is time to take out the trash and close the doors and then fortify and re evaluate the situation. Fire the teacher ? They should give her a medal then encourage her to run for some political office were her beleifs can save american lives.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> Too bad she was arrested....as a citizen I agree with everything she says. I guess "freedom of speech" only applies to leftist propaganda...I bet if some teacher was besmirching our president and going on about the "beauty" of "muslim culture" (especially the beheadings), she would have been congratulated.


I agree with your post wholly,but WTF is besmirching please.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> I think you should get your head out of your ass and join the real world, todays muslum teachings is not about peace.


I'll start by saying i'm not Muslim, but I take the time to understand a little about something before I start telling people what it preaches about. Clearly, you dont know how to do that. Maybe you should read a little about Islam and what is actually preaches and then meet some muslims before you start mouthing off about what they do and dont teach. You dont think muslims were killed in 9/11? Just white, anglo-saxon males right? Maybe I should declare war on every Roman Catholic because one knucklehead decided to blow to excecute the Oklahoma city bombing, right? With your logic I think that's what I should do. You are judging a whole people (that you clearly have no knowledge about their ways or ideas) because of al-queda and because they appear to be the same thing... that muslim down the street waved to me.. is that the sign of an attack? And I am in the real world -- where people become educated before they start throwing people to the wolves... you know this is 2006 not the 1600's.

Mongo: I know we are at war. With terrorism not a religion. If muslims were cheering for the deaths of Americans than THOSE muslims should be punished.. not every single one of them. You said it yourself 'we are at war with muslims extremist who interpret the Kuran a certain way'. If you know that how can you brand every muslim a terrorist or liar? WE ARE NOT AT WAR WITH ISLAM... WE ARE AT WAR WITH RADICALIZED ISLAM.

Both of you have a lot to say, but not a lot of knowledge. You look like a bunch of uneducated farm boys who 'dun seen da news' and now everyone who looks muslim is the enemy. Pick a book up once in a while and read about another culture, it'd do you both some good.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

TypeX said:


> Uh... I dont see anything wrong with firing her. That is a completely inaccurate statement. I am American, I hate terrorism and the people that commit it.. but I dont hold a hold religion accountable for some radicalized wannabe martyrs. She is a teacher, teaching the future of America. I dont know about you guys but I dont want a bunch of mulsim/jewish/anything non-american-hating kids running around in 20yrs. IF she was really educated she'd be able to distinguish between Islam, the religion thats been around for thousands of years and radical islam the "religion" behind terrorism. Apparently some of you can't see that difference either.
> 
> If they were saying 'allahu akbar' (god is great) and then waving swords in the air and getting ready to kill the other students -- that's different. I dont think teaching kids a little culture is bad. And as far as spanish not being taught in schools, just english, that's f'n retarded. You want the greatest country ever to have the most one-dimensional students in the world? I'm surprised this teacher wasn't wearing a white cloak and a white hat.. if you get what I mean.


Oh boy. So let me get this straight, it's okay to teach Islamic phrases to our kids because we want to teach "tolerance" right? But it's not okay for a teacher (or anyone else I imagine) to express their displeasure with that? It's not okay for an American to express their rights under the First Amendment?? And you think it's okay to take food off a persons table for doing it because it's not PC??

Hmm, you don't hold a whole religion accountable for a few "radicles" who want to wipe the American civilization out? That's admirable, but tell me something. Name another religion that's doing the same to us... Anyone?? I don't see Catholic IRA terrorists trying there best to come to here and kill Americans. Hell even the Freemen and Patriots up in Montana only go after the government not mass murder of innocent civilians. And yes the Murrah building was a government symbol. Can't think of Spain's Red Army Brigade committing mass murder of Americans. How about Colombia's FARC or Italy's Red Brigade? Nooo.. Home grown ecoterrorists ELF or ALF ?? Nope just symbols of industrialization...

You and your soft bellied ilk are the reason this country has been and still is ripe for the picking....


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

TypeX said:


> If muslims were cheering for the deaths of Americans than THOSE muslims should be punished..


I guess you missed it when they televised all the, what were they, oh yah muslims, cheering and dancing in the streets in Indonesia, Syria, Iran, Lebanon and elsewhere after 9/11....

That's right grab a book and become educated. That's your answer right? I'm sure you're a proud "academia" type aren't ya? You have a bit of book knowledge and think you know something, but you're clueless...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*TypeX I would suggust that you visit some of the mosques in NYC and upstate NY*
*and in Detroit just to name a few and see how they are recruiting for al-queda and **what they are teaching.*
*Like I said your head is up your ass and yes this is 2006 and terriosts are alive*
*and well living in the United States.*

*Muslim Youth Jihad Camp Returns To Pennsylvania, Complete With Al-Qaeda Linked Cleric*​
By Beila Rabinowitz 







July 6, 2006 - Philadelphia, PA - PipeLineNews.org - Residents of Villanova, Pennsylvania who have opposed the expansion of a facility in which the "Foundation of Islamic Education" is housed should really be concerned over a "Youth Jihad Camp" [Before the terrorist attacks of Sept. 11, 2001, the group's summer gatherings were openly called "Jihad Camps"] planned to take place in August. 
According to an article appearing in the Philadephia Inquirer - "Neighbors fight Islamic foundation's expansion" - the FIE is "... a New York non profit religious group headed by a Saudi businessman," who "agreed to to buy the campus of the Northeastern Christian Junior College , the former Morris Clothier estate, for 2.7 million.." Article Link

Beila Rabinowitz of Militant Islam Monitor, Al-Qaeda linked cleric among speakers at Muslim Youth camp at Foundation for Islamic Education in Villanova PA 8/2-6/06 has uncovered further information on the Wahhabist ties which go directly to the Saudi government: "The foundation's trustees are based in Saudi Arabia. The president of the board is Mahmoud Abdullah Taiba, a member of the Majlis Ash Shura and former secretary of the the Energy and Electricity in Riyadh Saudi Arabia. FIE is also directly linked to the radical Islamist University, Al Azhar, a bastion of the Muslim Brotherhood. The head Imam of Al Azhar, Sheik Tantawi, sanctioned suicide attacks against Israeli civilians, characterizing them as all potential soldiers. Bin Laden's mentor, Abdullah Azzam attended the university as well. The FIE works together with the American Open University and describes itself as 'a satellite campus ' accredited to Al Azhar University in Cairo, Egypt.
​The theme of the Muslim Youth camp being held at the FIE is "Deen and Dunya" - Finding the Balance. The Muslim Youth organization takes their ideological and religious teachings directly from the Muslim Brotherhood - the group which assassinated Anwar Sadat and from which al-Qaeda evolved. 
The speakers at the upcoming Muslim Youth camp are hard-core Islamists, many of them have documented ties to terror and for that reason the residents of Villanova have good cause to be concerned about security issues. At a 2000 ICNA conference in Baltimore the head of the Young Muslims organization which is running the camp, urged parents to send their sons to fight jihad in Chechnya.

According to testimony given by counter terrorism expert Steven Emerson: At the July 2000 annual convention of the Islamic Circle of North America (ICNA) in Baltimore, speaker Tayyab Yunus pleaded with the audience: The youth is very important...And, we all want to see our youth to succeed to become doctors, to become engineers; but how many of you can actually say that you want to send your sons to Jihad, to Chechnya? How many of you can actually say that? [Takbir! Allahua Akbar!] How many of you can actually say that you want to send your child? How many of you can actually say that you want to send your youth to fight in Jihad or to send them to...to these Islamic Institutions to become educated? I'm sorry. Other than that, I honestly believe in my heart that this is the time, right now is the time."
​*Speakers at proposed Jihad Camp* Mazen Mokhtar a New Jersey Imam who is under investigation by the FBI for ties to Al Qaeda and bomb plotters in the UK. In 2004 the Washington Post reported on a previous Youth Camp appearance by Mokhtar :

Jamal Badawi - An Imam based in Canada who recently justified suicide bombings in an 7/29/06 forum on the Islam Online website with the theme Dying for Allah - "Martyrdom in Islam let's discuss it " - Badawi was asked 'what is the difference between a martyr and a a sucide bomber?' and responded:"...It should be made clear that defense against unprovoked aggression and resistance to reduce oppression are legitimate causes for combative jihad provided that all other conditions, qualifiers and ethics of war are strictly observed. It should also be noted that in all nations and according to the UN charter and international law, the Islamic causes are basically the same. Also, it should also be noted that all nations and peoples have lots of praises [sic] for those who not only put their lives on the line but also sacrifice their lives for what they consider as defense for their country or people. It is known that people from various backgrounds sacrificed their lives in a way that many may classify as "suicidal operations" such as the Japanese pilots in the Second World War.
​Siraj Wahhaj - Unindicted co-conspirator in the conspiracy surrounding the WTC 1993 bombings ["unindicted persons who may be alleged as co-conspirators" in the attempt to blow up New York City monuments..."] and Imam of radical al-Taqwa Mosque in New York . Wahhaj finds common cause with those who participated in the Mohammed cartoon riots, stating that Muslims "Had to make sure that they (infidels) do not do this again." 
Faisal Hammoudeh - A leading volunteer for the Islamic Relief organization in Chicago. Islamic Relief is linked to terrorist groups, last month the Gaza coordinator of Islamic Relief Worldwide was arrested and deported from Israel for conducting a fundraising operation for Hamas.
​Now that the Islamist agenda behind FIE is clear, it behooves the Lower Merion Council to refuse the organization's request for a permit to expand and rather initiate proceedings to close the group down.
​July 07, 2006 in Current Affairs, Terrorism, US News

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,128088,00.html

http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/LondonBlasts/story?id=943648&page=1


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

*TYPEX *It appears to me that you have been exposed and educated by some left wing liberal freak shows and you have become one of them. If you were not already one of them upon conception and dooomed at birth.Therefor due to the fact that your mind,morals, and common sense have been damaged beyond repair it is futile to have a conversation with you.Continue to think you can live a lfe of knowledge solely through reading books and it is quite possible that you will never understand anything yourself. Not only am I familiar with their culture I am educated with it to the point that I can say the things I have said with documented facts, Oh yeah and some of those dem der facts are in books. They even have pictures.More importantly I have lived the experience of what I have said as well. I didn't brand anyone anything it is their way of life to lie it is part of their bartar systym. As far as not being terrorist why should I beleive them if lying is accepted and admired in their culture. What I said is simple security anyone from any country the day after 9/11 that holds a visa or green card send them back.They are visitors until they are naturalized so goodbye.I will say it again we are at war. We need to protect americans and american soil. You mentioned wolves well the wolves are among us because of sympathetic attitudes like yours.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Preach it, Brother Mongo!


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't believe every single Muslim on this planet is a terrorist and out to get us. I never denied the fact terrorism is alive in the United States, nor did I ever say that there weren't mosque's teaching terrorism. I did, however say that I don't think 99% of every muslim is a out to get us.

Before this gets into some political BS, let's see the original problem I had:
The exact quote the teacher made was, "Islam doesn't mean peace, it means killing everyone for peace&#8230; because of you&#8230;families died in New York". That's the stupidest fucking thing I've ever read. If you honestly believe this, you're a moron. Islam does not mean that, maybe some psychos interpret it that way, but IT DOES NOT MEAN THAT. Got it? And for this teacher to say because of you&#8230; please. Because of radical terrorist who preach a morphed version of the Kuran to suit their needs, that is why people died&#8230; not because of Islam. Get it through your heads.. Islam does not equal terrorism.

*Deuce*; Do you seriously have that big a problem with teaching an Islamic phrase? Seriously, do you think because some kid learns an Islamic phrase all of a sudden he is going to convert and fly a plane into a building? It's called being educated in a little bit of culture. No is telling these kids to become a martyr and kill innocent Americans&#8230; jesus. I have no problem with a teacher showing her displeasure in private or in an accurate manner. The fact is she generalized a whole religion because of some morons (yes I realize that there are many terrorists, but there are many more traditional muslims). If you can honestly tell me that her statement was accurate&#8230; then yes.. you need to read up on Islam. No I don't think its right for someone to take food of someone plate because it isn't PC. I think it is fine to fire them when they make racially charged statements that aren't correct (not politically correct, just correct) especially if you are in a position that is teaching our kids and influencing them as much as teachers do.

How does this have anything to do with any other religion? You seem to hold all of Islam, because you apparently know every single Islamic person is a terrorist, accountable. I couldn't care less what religion anyone is, if you are a terrorist you should be punished. Not everyone who might practice the same religion (the traditional religion, not radicalized) but the direct persons involved in the terrorist act. Ya ok I'm soft because I don't generalize&#8230; ok. Because, unlike you, I don't think every single person who is different than me is out to get me, I'm soft. No I didn't miss the television when those muslims were cheering (actually I referenced it in the topic about CNN showing 9/11 coverage). Apparently you missed the muslims, here in America, who were showing support for America. Apparently you missed the muslims who were killed in 9/11. Apparently you missed the muslims who are devout Muslims, but hadn't done anything wrong and their mosques were attacked by Americans. Forget academia or whatever. The fact is I don't generalize groups of people. I'm clueless.. but you are the one who thinks every muslim to walk the earth is a terrorist.

*Kwflatbed*; I suggest you visit a lot more than a few mosques before you start to tell me how every muslim behaves. If they are recruiting for al-queda, then fuck them. But I have been to Muslim weddings, a few services and know a good amount of muslims and they don't go home and make bombs and pray that allah destroy the evil west. I am not denying that are terrorist groups in America and al-queda is here.. I never denied that and I don't condone it. But you seem the be saying that because some are radicalized then every single on of them is.. and that just isn't true. I'm so impressed you can google 'fundamentalist mosques' or whatever and then paste them here. I can google 'mosques' in general and probably find a bunch who gave money to 9/11 victims, help communities and aren't affiliated with terrorism. Again, generalizing is where I have a problem with your arguments.

*Mongo*: It appears you are wrong. Something you all fail to recognize is that.. I have a serious problem with terrorism and I hate anyone who is radicalized. However, I don't paint all Muslims as terrorists. "One of them?" One of what? A terrorist? Hell no. You didn't say anyone from any country after 9/11 that holds a visa or green card send them back. You specifically said, "They should kick every non naturalized muslim out of america. They should exempt every visa,green card, and bull doze every mousque." If you want to kick anyone who hold a green card/visa after 9/11 out of America.. go ahead. I wont argue. If you want to specify the racial/religious group that wont be allowed in America, I'll have a problem. Maybe we should cut out little yellow crescent moons (with that star in the middle) and paste it on the clothes of every muslim. Oh wait that has already been done to another group.. I don't think it went over to well.

My basic point is this. Fuck terrorism and anyone affiliated (American included). But just because you are Muslim, doesn't make you a terrorist. That seems to be the basic belief between you three. If not and I have read you responses wrong, corrected I stand. But if you do believe that all muslims are terrorists; you are sadly mistaken and it says a lot about the American culture.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Zunitad Ztates ov Amerika!!!! I see us coming closer and closer to Nazism


Not every Muslim is a terrorist However every terrorist seems to be a Muslim


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

Pope meant no insult to Islam, Vatican saysUpdated 9/15/2006 11:54 AM ETE-mail | Save | Print | Subscribe to stories like this  








 EnlargeAP photos







Islamic cleric Ali Bardakoglu, left, was offended by comments that Pope Benedict XVI, right, made during a visit to Germany.

swapContent('firstHeader','applyHeader');From wire reports
VATICAN CITY - Pope Benedict XVI did not intend to offend Muslims when he spoke about holy war during his recent pilgrimage to Germany, the Vatican said Thursday. The Vatican sought to defend the pontiff from angry criticism from around the Islamic world.
"It certainly wasn't the intention of the pope to carry out a deep examination of jihad (holy war) and on Muslim thought on it, much less to offend the sensibility of Muslim believers," the Rev. Federico Lombardi, a Vatican spokesman, said in a statement after Benedict returned to Rome.
*ON DEADLINE*: Read what the pope said, what experts think
A few hours earlier, Turkey's top Islamic cleric had asked Benedict to apologize for the remarks and accused Christians of bigotry toward Muslims. The controversy raises tensions ahead of the pope's scheduled visit to Turkey in November. It is to be his first papal visit to a Muslim country.
The pope made his remarks on Islam in a speech Tuesday at the University of Regensburg. He quoted from a book in which 14th-century Byzantine Christian Emperor Manuel II Paleologos and a Persian have a conversation about truths of Christianity and Islam.
"The emperor comes to speak about the issue of jihad, holy war," Benedict said. "He said, I quote, 'Show me just what Mohammed brought that was new, and there you will find things only evil and inhuman, such as his command to spread by the sword the faith he preached.' " 
Indicating the delicate nature of the topic, Benedict said "I quote" twice before reading passages about Islam, and he described them as "brusque." However, he neither explicitly agreed with nor repudiated the passages.
Ali Bardakoglu, a cleric who sets Turkey's religious agenda as head of the Religious Affairs Directorate, said he was deeply offended. He called the remarks "extraordinarily worrying, saddening and unfortunate." Bardakoglu added that "if the pope was reflecting the spite, hatred and enmity" of others in the Christian world, then the situation was even worse.
In Egypt, Mohammed Mahdi Akef, leader of the Muslim Brotherhood, also called for an apology.
"The remarks do not express correct understanding of Islam and are merely wrong and distorted beliefs being repeated in the West," Akef said in a statement Thursday. Akef said he was "astonished that such remarks come from someone who sits on top of the Catholic Church which has its influence on the public opinion in the West."
In Qatar, prominent Muslim scholar Sheikh Youssef al-Qaradawi said Islam is a religion of peace and reason. "Muslims have the right to be angry and hurt by these comments from the highest cleric in Christianity," he told Al-Jazeera television. "We ask the pope to apologize to the Muslim nation for insulting its religion, its prophet and its beliefs." 
The 57-nation Organization of the Islamic Conference said the pope's remarks and "other falsifications" about Islam are regrettable
Lombardi, the Vatican spokesman, said Benedict respects Islam. The pope wants to "cultivate an attitude of respect and dialogue toward the other religions and cultures, obviously also toward Islam," Lombardi said in his statement.
"It is opportune to note that that which is at the pope's heart is a clear and radical refusal of the religious motivation of violence," Lombardi said.
While in Germany, Lombardi said that the pontiff had not given an interpretation of Islam as "something violent," although the spokesman said the religion contained both violent and non-violent strains.
The Muslim Brotherhood's Akef contended that the pope's remarks "threaten world peace" and "pour oil on the fire and ignite the wrath of the whole Islamic world to prove the claims of enmity of politicians and religious men in the West to whatever is Islamic."
In his address Tuesday, Benedict did not touch directly on Islamic extremism, though it is an issue he has expressed concern about. In Cologne, Germany, last year, he urged Islamic leaders to take responsibility for their communities and teach their young people to abhor violence.
Although officially secular, Turkey is 99% Muslim. The main purpose of the pope's planned pilgrimage there in November is to meet with the spiritual leader of the world's 200 million Orthodox Christians, Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew I, whose headquarters are in Istanbul.
Benedict on Thursday closed an emotion-filled six-day visit to his native Germany that combined touching personal moments with a warning against shutting God out of modern life. 
"Put simply, we are no longer able to hear God. There are too many different frequencies filling our ears," he said Sunday at a Mass outside Munich. "People in Asia and Africa admire our scientific and technical progress, but at the same time they are frightened by a form of rationality which totally excludes God from man's vision, as if this were the highest form of reason."

Posted 9/14/2006 2:03 PM ET


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

You just knew the spin on this was coming sooner than later. They are apparently rioting and protesting throughout the mid-east about this. WHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

*TYPEX *Again I will say you have been contaminated so you should join Hezballah and spread your untouchable sympathy and knowledge to your brother and sister muslims. Oh yeah like that asshole said from Iran that spoke at Harvard, Hezballah is a non terrorist group.Another accomplished lie that elevated his political stature back home with the other liars. You compare wanting to kick muslims out of the country to Nazi Germany. They didn't kick out the gews it was genicide. The same religion and people,you want to kiss and hug and keep in your living room have been commiting genicide since the beginning of time. Plus dictatorship,terrorisim,and anti everyone attitudes cuz they are so f*&%ckd up in their sacred religion. You seem to be a babe in the woods, so live life a little before opening your mouth. If you have seen death, destruction,carnage, deliverd by these assholes first hand you would not be talking this shit.I don't know if you are in LE or not or what your background is. I do know that your open heart and mind is admirable,but you should consider educating yourself in counter terrorism.

*WE ARE AT WAR !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It sounds like *TypeX is on the way to be the next American spokesperson *
*speaking for Iraq and Al-Qeda*


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

TypeX said:


> *Deuce*; Do you seriously have that big a problem with teaching an Islamic phrase? Seriously, do you think because some kid learns an Islamic phrase all of a sudden he is going to convert and fly a plane into a building? It's called being educated in a little bit of culture. No is telling these kids to become a martyr and kill innocent Americans&#8230; jesus. I have no problem with a teacher showing her displeasure in private or in an accurate manner. The fact is she generalized a whole religion because of some morons (yes I realize that there are many terrorists, but there are many more traditional muslims). If you can honestly tell me that her statement was accurate&#8230; then yes.. you need to read up on Islam. No I don't think its right for someone to take food of someone plate because it isn't PC. I think it is fine to fire them when they make racially charged statements that aren't correct (not politically correct, just correct) especially if you are in a position that is teaching our kids and influencing them as much as teachers do.
> 
> How does this have anything to do with any other religion? You seem to hold all of Islam, because you apparently know every single Islamic person is a terrorist, accountable. I couldn't care less what religion anyone is, if you are a terrorist you should be punished. Not everyone who might practice the same religion (the traditional religion, not radicalized) but the direct persons involved in the terrorist act. Ya ok I'm soft because I don't generalize&#8230; ok. Because, unlike you, I don't think every single person who is different than me is out to get me, I'm soft. No I didn't miss the television when those muslims were cheering (actually I referenced it in the topic about CNN showing 9/11 coverage). Apparently you missed the muslims, here in America, who were showing support for America. Apparently you missed the muslims who were killed in 9/11. Apparently you missed the muslims who are devout Muslims, but hadn't done anything wrong and their mosques were attacked by Americans. Forget academia or whatever. The fact is I don't generalize groups of people. I'm clueless.. but you are the one who thinks every muslim to walk the earth is a terrorist.
> 
> My basic point is this. Fuck terrorism and anyone affiliated (American included). But just because you are Muslim, doesn't make you a terrorist. That seems to be the basic belief between you three. If not and I have read you responses wrong, corrected I stand. But if you do believe that all muslims are terrorists; you are sadly mistaken and it says a lot about the American culture.


I don't think I inferred anything of the sort in my post. I was asking you questions. You jumped to conclusions and I'm not suprised by that. Why exactly do schools have to teach peaceful Arabic phrases? Maybe that teacher should stick with the A,B C's instead of taking it upon herself to teach "tolerance". Shouldn't that be left to parent anyways?
I brought up the other terrorists,both religious and nonreligious, to try to make a point. Their whole purpose wasn't the eradication of the Western world, primarily Americans. However the only religion I can think of that is is the Muslim religion.
Do I think we need to wipe out the Muslims like the Crusades? No. Do I think we need to intern all the Muslims like we did to the Japanese after pearl Harbor? No. Do I think we need to kiss their asses and turn a blind eye and teach tolerance and not speak our minds for fear of offending? No. Am I sick of PC getting in the way of safety and am I sick of soft bellied folks like you? Yes. 
Did I miss the muslims getting killed in 9/11 and the mosques getting attacked after? Yah, must have. Know what? Don't care..
No asshole I don't think everyone who is different than me is out to kill me..
Tell you what sparky, we the "untolerant, uneducated" will keep quiet so we don't say anything that makes us have to quit our jobs and move in the middle of the night. Let's become like France and England. They have no problem with the Muslim communities right? Nah, not at all.. Just don't show a picture of Mohammed. Or if you're the Pope don't say anything ...
I think you are wrong and you stand corrected. I think our (the three of us at this time) opinions are like what Irish said; not every muslim is a terrorist, but every terrorist was a muslim. You sir (or ma'am) are ignorant, naive and in denial...


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

Spokesperson for al-queda? Why because I denounced them? That doesn’t make any sense. I never mentioned Iraq so again, what?

Yes I have seen destruction and carnage. I’ve seen it committed by Muslim extremists, I’ve seen it committed by guerrillas in South America. No, not on the t.v. I have seen other atrocities committed on the t.v by more than just Muslims, however. They are all terrorists. 

MONGO I don’t see how I have been contaminated. I don’t agree with terrorists, I don’t support them by funneling them money through an underground railroad. As far as the Khatami guy, he’s an idiot and should have never been admitted into the United States. Hezbollah is a terrorist group funded by Iran and Syria – both terrorist countries. I’ve never been to Iran and don’t plan on going so I don’t have anything to comment on them – but its quite obvious they need to be nuked so they understand world politics. Fuck all of them. I have no sympathy for them, and if you want to bash them go ahead you wont hear an objection for me. I am speaking of American Muslims and no kwflatbed not the crazy radicalized ones you speak about. The part about nazi germany was before the genocide, when the jews were being separated – not killed on a wide scale stage. Yes, I have plenty of sympathy for the Muslims I know who don’t do anything to anyone and just live their lives as you or me. Then someone who doesn’t know them (in this case, that teacher) wants to ramble on about how all of Islam is bad, as if she knows everything there is to know about Islam. My basic point was she needs to pick and choose here words better. If one day I wake up and every muslim is a terrorist, so be it. Fuck them all. But that day is not today. Committing genocide from the begging of time, huh? Anyway.. I couldn’t care less about Muslims in other countries. They are under dictatorships (as you said) so must of them don’t have a say anyway. Assuming they all believe what these crazy dictators believe.. then again, fuck them. I am not out to save the worlds’ Muslims… I am just speaking for the American Muslims I personally know. The assholes who commit the atrocities have no sympathy from me and I haven’t once said I’ll ever give it. When they catch these terrorists, I think they should put them in a tower and fly a plane into it – forget jail/prison. War with muslim terrorists (actually terrorism in general) not law-abiding American Muslims. (Law abiding, NOT terrorist sleeper cells.)

Why do schools need to teach Spanish? French? German? It’s called culture – so the next generations of Americans don’t grow up knowing absolutely nothing about anything outside the united States. I didn’t say I would teach it – but apparently the superintendent felt it should be in the curriculum (or the teacher who did it, whatever). I’m also not going to jump all over a teacher because she decided to teach them a couple of words or phrases.. again I’m sure they aren’t going to turn into little osama bin ladens because of it. Maybe that teacher should (stick with a,b,c’s), but she didn’t. It really that big of a problem? She wasn’t teaching them Islam – just a phew Arabic phrases? Big f’n deal. 
I don’t care if the parent wants to teach it or not. Again, I just don’t see them turning into Osama bin laden because of 5 min of Arabic – big fucking deal
All terrorist want to eradicate something. I don’t care if it’s the Western world or not, they are terrorists and should be dealt with. No not all by America.. but dealt with the same way. Yes, Muslim extremist want the western world gone. Primarily Isrealis and then Americans. I haven’t kissed anyones ass. I have made a point to separate ordinary American Muslims.. and those that are terrorists (American or foreign). Teach tolerance or not, whatever. Just don’t generalize every American muslim as a terrorist, I happen to know a lot of them who aren’t. I’m sure firing a teacher got in the way of safety. Soft bellied.. because I don’t think a few of my neighbors are terrorist? You sure as hell act like everyone who isn’t with you is against you. You don’t care that muslims were killed or mosques were burned.. check that. They were legal Americans. Basically they were just another American killed, yet you don’t care because they were Muslim – real good attitude. Don’t quote ‘uneducated, untolerant’ because I never said that. Say whatever the hell you like.. THIS TEACHER should be more informed before opening her mouth. She influences kids.. I don’t want kids going out hating other Americans because they may be Muslim. Whether or not they like foreign muslims.. whatever I don’t care either about them. France is weak, England just follows us.. let’s not become them. They have plenty of problems with Muslims.. but they aren’t American so I don’t care. Show a picture of Mohammad with a bomb in his turban.. I thought it was funny. If you’re the Pope.. it’s your problem what you say, not mine. Every terrorist is not a Muslim. Ask the Russians about the Chechens, ask India about Pakistan (or vice-versa), ask America about Venezuela… please. For the sake of this argument I see what you are saying that every terrorist (that we are talking about) is a Muslim. But every American Muslim isn’t. 
I don’t care about other countries’ Muslims, I don’t care about al-queda, Hezbollah, hamas, Iran, Syria, Iraq, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, or any other terrorist group/harboring country. My point is not ever American Muslim is a terrorist, and that is my problem with what this teacher said – which if you remember was the original topic.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Type X = Bagdad Bob.

Mongo : Besmirch : 1. To soil, tarnish, discolor. 2. To detract from the honor or luster of : _to besmirch someone's good name._


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanx


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd like to start this response with an apology to dcs, killyjoy, deuce, mongo and kwflatbed for my negligence. As it seems most of you picked up on it you _were_ in fact arguing with a 18y/o college student with no experience whatsoever. The wife and I were on a much needed vacation and my brother was asked to dog-sit my 3 dogs. Because I have such a good memory I like to keep the "remember me" button ticked. Long story short he saw it favorited and clicked and was signed in as me blah blah. And well being a college student he automatically knowss everything  The rest you know.
As a Marine and veteran of OIF - Iraq and OEF - Afgan. and a few others (and a new member of LE!) I think we can all guess my position on muslim PC crap. If anyone saw my post on 9/11 or the khatami guy, I think my point was made quite clear. I wanted to clear this up so every post from now on wont be seen as liberal garbage.

Thanks gentlemen,
Mike

PS: If anyone served in either operation and wants to know if they know me.. pm me. Im not gonna release my info on a public board..


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Call me an over paranoid synic.

But I don't think I can swallow that BS.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

Take a glass of water, PM if you want my credentials


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I hope you kick his dumb ass... This is why I hate going to college to finish my degree....


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

We're kinda off topic here. I have posted a new thread: "Understanding Islam". Go there to continue discussion...hopefully we can all learn something about the enemy in the process.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

TypeX said:


> Uh... I dont see anything wrong with firing her. That is a completely inaccurate statement. IF she was really educated she'd be able to distinguish between Islam, the religion thats been around for thousands of years and radical islam the "religion" behind terrorism. Apparently some of you can't see that difference either.


If YOU were educated, you would have read the Quran and know this:

"When you meet your enemies who are polytheists, invite them to three courses of action. If they respond to any one of these, you also accept it and withhold yourself from doing them any harm. Invite them to [accept] Islam; if they respond to you, accept it from them and desist from fighting against them. ... If they refuse to accept Islam, demand from them the _jizya_. If they agree to pay, accept it from them and hold off your hands. If they refuse to pay the tax, seek Allah's help and fight them."

"But when the forbidden months are past, then fight and slay the pagans wherever ye find them, and seize them, beleaguer them, and lie in wait for them in every stratagem (of war); but if they repent, and establish regular prayers and practice regular charity, then open the way for them: for God is Oft-forgiving, Most Merciful. (9:5)"

"Fight those who believe not in God nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by God and His Apostle, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book (Christians and Jews), until they pay the _jizya_ [tribute] with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued. (9:29)."


----------

